# i need help on making a model for a science project



## modelmaker2006 (Mar 16, 2006)

can somebody please help me get an idea..i need to make a small self-propelled model-like thing that needs to travel 1.5 m on its own.

i can only use parts of a toy car..etc..but not the whole thing.

i cannot use gravity or push it myself to make it go, i can attatch blown balloons on it then let them go..or attach a small propeller on it, wind it up and let it go.

so if you have any ideas or have other websites that can help me please let me know, this is for a middle school science project due March 23rd.

Thanks!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Imitation is the greatest form of flattery... Check this out:

http://www.kelvin.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=K&Product_Code=841205

(paste the link into your browser)


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

modelmaker2006 said:


> can somebody please help me get an idea..i need to make a small self-propelled model-like thing that needs to travel 1.5 m on its own.
> 
> i can only use parts of a toy car..etc..but not the whole thing.
> 
> ...


 welcome to the BB . your BB name you chose is MY BB name and a second Model Maker name here will cause confusion as to which one of us is actually posting and or answering, and that WILL cause a problem. check the members list so you don't choose a duplicate BB name (handle) here. The BB names (handles) we members choose for ourselves are personal and belong to that member ONLY ! and again, welcome to the BB. 
Model Maker


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

aw give the kid a break, Bert. We're all model makers here!

Sounds like Georgia 6th grade physics. 

My stepson, Justin, had the same project last year. He made an "aerial tram" propelled by springs. The thing was set up with tension on the spring which, when released, pushed the car from the back of one chair to another via a wire strung between the two chairs.

It was constructed from a block of wood with pulleys attached to suspend the "car" from the wire.

The springs were the tough part. Either too weak or too strong. A real pain.

I'd go with the rubber-band/propeller idea. Get one of the balsa planes that have that and attach it to a pinewood derby car or some such thing. Or use the aerial tram idea and run it along a wire with the rubber-band/propeller pushing/pulling it.

We really wanted to use one of the Estes rocket motors to push it, but the school frowned on using fire/explosives in the classroom.

Maybe one of those air-hog rockets to push it along... Not as exciting as an Estes solid fuel rocket motor, but no one will get hurt.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The propeller will have too much torque and won't pull straight. Use stored energy from a Gyro or flywheel.


----------

